# Most docile breed?



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

Several recent threads have made reference to the disposition of various hog breeds. It seems like it would make a difference to somebody contemplating raising and breeding hogs, less so for feeding out a single market hog out back. Are there some generally recognized differences among hog breeds when it comes to docility, ease of handling, etc?

This isn't meant to bash any breeds. When you are selecting a pet dog AKC and breeders urge you to consider whether the potential pet needs hours of daily exercise or is more of a couch potato so you can make an informed choice: has to do with owners plans and lifestyle, not whether a breed is "good" or not. They are all "good" under the appropriate circumstances for the right purpose.

Realize ther may be less variation in hog breeds than in dog breeds, but still interested in thoughts on this from folks who have raised or worked with or know about disposition of different breeds.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

I raise GOS. I raised some york/hamp crosses that would dig to China and were half crazy. I also have some berkshire/large black crosses that more aggressive when it comes to food. Biting and pulling ears, etc. And I have a mulefoot/large black cross. She is calm like my GOS. So yes there is a difference. There are also differences in the foraging ability.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

We have had Durocs, Hampshires, Yorkshres, a Spot, Berkshires, and crosses of all of them. My experience is that it is more a matter of how much you handle them from the time they are little, than what breed they are. All of our Durocs have been very gentle, from different blood lines and breeders. The consistency was that they were raised as 4H projects, so were handled a lot. The only somewhat aggressive sows we had, were the only ones not shown, so they weren't handled much.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

I only have experience with 3 Berks....1 is like a dog, 1 will allow you to pet her piglets and AI her but, she does not need your attention nor seek it and the 3rd was butchered because we could not get near her. So, one less Berk reproducing with a less than friendly attitude.


----------



## HardBall (Dec 23, 2010)

None, they all have their docile side. It really revolves around your gilt selection process for any breed.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've never had any problem with any pig, except a sow I bought 3/4 grown that was the hardest thing to contain that I've ever seen. A reincarnation of Harry Houdini, I think. I figured out fast why she was sold.

She was safe to handle, though, and I got her securely confined and she went off to the butcher pretty soon after I got her because it is a pain to maintain an animal in maximum security.

I treat them with respect and kindness, feed them well, and occasionally scratch their backs with the tines of a rake and they have always been well behaved.

I have a soft spot in my heart for Duroc, but I'll buy whatever looks healthy and well put together. Often that is some sort of mixed breed. I've never had a mean one.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Love my Guinea Hogs! Very sweet and gentle even when I'm handling the piglets.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

I've had lots of breeds and our GOS are by far the most docile. But docility definitely is mostly affected by how you treat your hogs. Treat them with respect and humanely and they will have no reason to fear you. Here is a short article I wrote that may help explain. http://goo.gl/nRtXO


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sure there is much merit in your suggestions about calm, frequent interaction as a way to improve hog docility...not to mention it seems like a very humane philosophy. I still think it makes sense to have a healthy respect and awareness when dealing with a large powerful smart animal that weighs several hundred pounds.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Ours a cross of primarily Yorkshire plus Berkshire, Tamworth and a touch of Glouster Old Spot and Hampshire. We are breeding in Large Black to our herd. I do not see a lot of aggression. When I do see aggression I note that pig for slaughter at the next available chance. We've been doing that for years so we've bred for temperament and bred out aggression. We did have one line of pigs that was definitely aggressive and it was definitely genetic - a clear linkage. I culled that entire line.

Temperament is an important trait, one of many to choose for. Select calm, gentle pigs. Breed the best of the best and eat the rest. It works.

That said, handling - taming - also helps with most pigs just like with anything.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent article Brian!


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

Helpful feedback, everybody, thank you. It sounds like less about breed and more about handling, environment, and culling for aggression if I am reading you correctly? I have always had positive experiences working with hogs (the were mainly Berks and York x Duroc crosses. Fascinating and smart. I have ad a few encounters with aggressive sows protecting pigs and the occasional sassy boar. The can move pretty fast and get kind of mean if placed in the wrong situation orbif they are just a "bad seed" so to speak. Good to know, I guess, that it is not really a breed trait. Figured newcomers might at least want a heads up about the occasional risk of big aggressive hogs. Nice to know where the nearest "exit" is in those cases!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

When we were farrowing a lot of sows, DH always like the Yorks. He said they were the calmest mothers.


----------



## Rusty'sDog (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't dealt with any, but I have heard a lot of positive comments about Tamworths.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I gotta agree that it's how the pigs are handled. Interact with them daily.

The processor has a tough time when he comes out to harvest the pigs. He's standing there with his gun and the pig goes up to him for a belly rub!


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

livinzoo said:


> I raise GOS. I raised some york/hamp crosses that would dig to China and were half crazy. I also have some berkshire/large black crosses that more aggressive when it comes to food. Biting and pulling ears, etc. And I have a mulefoot/large black cross. She is calm like my GOS. So yes there is a difference. There are also differences in the foraging ability.


Hey, how are the pigs doing? My MF/LB is more impressive every day.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Like Livingzoo, I have some of the same pigs, from the same litters in fact. I have found that LB and LB crosses are more animated than some. I have a LB/York that is crazy, but, I think it is more the york than the LB. She is an excellent mother or she would be in my freezer. I don't keep any piglets from her, but, my customers report that her half Mulefoot piglets are very gentle. My Mulefoot crosses and fullbloods are very docile. A little Mulefoot blood seems to add some docility to any other breed. My LB boar is friendly, but, with those ears, he can't see, so, I keep my distance when I can. My Mulefoot boars are very placid, I can walk among them with no problem. I have a young fullblood Red Wattle boar, and, at this point he is a little skiddish, but, he is getting better.

http://www.dostersheritagefarm.com


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> Hey, how are the pigs doing? My MF/LB is more impressive every day.


They are doing great! Almost getting big enough to be bred. You can see pictures on my site. Heritagespotsandfeathers.com


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

livinzoo said:


> They are doing great! Almost getting big enough to be bred. You can see pictures on my site. Heritagespotsandfeathers.com


nice!!


----------

